# NSW Sydney Northside Turtle 170711



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Met Gary, DAC & Paul at Roseville at silly o'clock on a mission to fill my new bait tank. We managed 3 mullet between us, with not a yakka to be seen, so we left before dawn and headed beachwards.

Southerly met us at the ramp, ready to take great white video as promised. Lovely day for it, in an overcast dampish way, a bit more swell than expected and a tricky little shore dump promising a wet arse at best on the launch. Five wet arses later, we struck out for the first mark.

To cut to the chase, not much action. A few ooglies all round, I scored a rat & a 34 snapper that came home for lunch. Around 0900 the promise of breakfast outweighed the pleasures of a wet arse & slow fishing, so it was back to deal with the shore dump. It went well, for most of us.

Sorry dude...









The book said wait for a big one.









Oops, stuck in no man's land.









You _can_ eskimo roll a Hobie...









...most of the way, anyway.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great camera work Dave  I almost shared the same fate coming back in yesterday, so whoever it is, I feel your pain ;-)

That shore dump looks horrid.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Damn that looks messy. He'll be picking sand out for weeks.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

At least the sandmonster didn't eat the glasses. Hope the rods were ok (cringe).


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Dave, really should have said hi out there but somehow each time I was close enough I had my hands full. I took out the SIK, wrong choice, just on the side of too bumpy for it. Two really nice hits, ending up with both rods stuffed, and I wasn't up to re-rigging out there. :?

First loss was my most successful hardbody, lost to reefing from simply stuffing around too much too long. I'd call it for a King but fans of my recent fishing prowess won't believe me, so let's say reefed by a large Sargent Baker. :lol:

The shore break was uncomfortable, smallish dumpers just waiting to kick arse. I took a few minutes before deciding which break to ride.

Next time on the Swing...

I'll say hi next time. ;-)


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Some of the best action photos I've seen for a long time! Probably coming in up the other end of the beach near the little shack would have been a better option?


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice shots Dave, I missed the beach action and after Gary's effort my landing and PaulB's was postively boring. A bit of an edge to make things interesting.

Early on a bronzie about 2.5mtrs and maybe 100kg popped up about 10 mtrs in front of the yak on the back of a wave, it headed off towards David then disappeared before I could get SBD to deploy the wire or get a mug shot, SBD said it wasn't big enought for him anyway. That is 3 sharks in about 6 trips off Longy this year.

Sounds like we missed out on the action later in the day, ah well thats fishing. Oh yeah I got bugger all.

David


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yukk!

Question: Do you tie your rods/nets on for surf landings?

Cheers Trevor


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Yukk!
> 
> Question: Do you tie your rods/nets on for surf landings?
> 
> Cheers Trevor


I had mine stowed, so of course came in unscathed. Usually, Longy is pretty forgiving, but I bet that Gary'll stow next time.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Hahaha - brilliant camera-work Dave! Great action shots! Series for the caption comp?

I feel your pain Garry, having done the same thing at fisherman's beach (more that once, without witnesses). Turns one piece rods into two piece, and reels into sand grinders.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics Dave, and thanks Gary for drawing the short straw to entertain us all. Wonder why they call it the sand monser?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gary Gary Gary, you should know better than to let Dave hit the beach before you.
I feel your pain and hope your gear is ok.

Dave, your bastard and I gather you are enjoying the new camera


----------



## nosman88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome shots. Man I laughed, its gonna take awhile too live that one down. Can happen to anyone chin up dude. ;-)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Zed said:


> Damn that looks messy. He'll be picking sand out for weeks.


How true those words are Zed. Sand in every nook, crevice and cranny.


MrX said:


> Turns one piece rods into two piece, and reels into sand grinders.











One broken Silstar Crystal Blue tip now a two piece, no big loss.
Three reels impacted with sand, that should fill in the next few nights spare time.
Other than that a jig, and a pair of pliers. Hoping that the HDS still works after a dry out.
On the plus side I ended up with a really nice mobile courtesy of the sand monster.


keza said:


> Gary Gary Gary, you should know better than to let Dave hit the beach before you.
> Dave, your bastard and I gather you are enjoying the new camera


It's nice to know that when you find yourself in a sticky situation that your mates are there for you. Taking photos, on dry sand.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Gary... that looks very scary. Thankyou for some laughter on your expense but I am not laughing that hard as I know it could be me again. I always stow my rods now on my outback when beach launching just to pay respect to the sand monster.\
Great photos too, a good contender for photo of the month comp.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mate that sort of thing happens to the best of us, and I wouldn't be laughing so hard had I not done the same exact thing on occasion. :lol: 
Have to agree though, letting the cameraman beat you to the beach, rookie mistake ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

OUCH !!!! Looks like you might need some soft toilet paper for the amount of sand youve digested....................


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

avayak said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Damn that looks messy. He'll be picking sand out for weeks.
> ...


That pic is funny for 2 reasons:
1 the rod makes a perfect cross, as if it were a headstone.
2 the waves in the background look non-existent. :lol:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

> ..... the waves in the background look non-existent.


 - I think the problem was more one of lack of water in the foreground.

The wipeout looked nasty - glad you didn't damage anything other than your rods & pride. Next time offer to land first and take a photo of SBD - preferably at Clovelly rock monster.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

avayak said:


> One broken Silstar Crystal Blue tip now a two piece, no big loss.
> Three reels impacted with sand, that should fill in the next few nights spare time.


Three rods but only one break - and that was a Crustal Blue Tip - which I thought were claimed to be one of the strongest rods around. What were the other ones ? They must be pretty solid to have survived !


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

paulb said:


> > ..... the waves in the background look non-existent.
> 
> 
> - I think the problem was more one of lack of water in the foreground.
> ...


That reminds me, what ever happened to JT ?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

solatree said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > One broken Silstar Crystal Blue tip now a two piece, no big loss.
> ...


Andrew,
The other two rods were shorter than the Silstar and may have been thrown out of the rod holders. I'm surprised that any survived. I'm glad I decided to leave my 8lb in the car as it would have snapped for sure.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Typical! The one time you wish no one saw a thing, and there's SBD with his bloody camera....

Cheers.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Shared you pain this morning Garry (luckily for me, paparazzi Dave wasn't there). How do get the sand out?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

MrX said:


> Shared you pain this morning Garry (luckily for me, paparazzi Dave wasn't there). How do get the sand out?


Sorry to hear that Tom. All the pain without the fame.
Hope that your reels didn't cop it. It took me four nights to strip three reels and get the sand out. Any damage and how did you go with the snaps?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> Any damage and how did you go with the snaps?


Didn't eat any sand. Pretty big swell -the surge was breaking, and there were surfers lined up 100 metres out from Collaroy to Longreef point. Launch was ordinary, but I didn't factor in the side current. Watched as my yak was swept sideways, then up and over the falls. Result was 3 sand-grinders, and a new two-piece. Had to scamper home to get back-up gear.

Launched successfully with PaulB in the corner, and fished at mark#21, just behind the tow-in surfer. (Those jetskis are pretty impressive in the surf).

Hooked up my first big one just as I arrived at the mark, but the fish crushed my snap-swivel mid-fight and tore off the jighead. Then had to watch a 70cm-plus slowly swam away after a 5 min tug-of-war - hook fell out of his mouth while I was getting the net. Still need practice at this soft-plastic snapper caper. Bagged the next two little ones - about 50cm, and a pannie. (expensive feed!)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Tom you did well to pull yourself together after such a trashing and get out there..and get on to big snaps.. I was walking around aimless for an hour after I got dumped.
Funny how the damage tally was the same. The Sand Monster has not been appeased, Perhaps she will demand tribute from us all. Get the cameras ready!
I'll be interested to know how your reels faired and see how the various models keep the sand and salt out.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> That reminds me, what ever happened to JT ?


PTSD.

It's time for a closeup.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought Hobie were quite stable. Was just about to buy one.

Trevor

Sorry Mal, only kidding.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Not being really interested in turtles had not read this until today, and its a totally different turtle to the one I pictured.

Great pics Dave and after seeing that close up of Gary upside down, reckon a roll bar might be a good asset in the surf :lol: .

Gary and for the spectacle you provided, you have came through relatively unscathed mate and hope the reels come up OK again.


----------

